# Silver Trowel



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, 

Has anyone had any experience with 'Silver Trowel'?

Due to my husband not having any 'formal' qualifications, although a very competent & experienced roofer, with his own business, we are possibly going to apply for an AQF certificate III via the Silver trowel. As this is the only way that the Tra will even look at our case.

So im interested to know if anyone else has had to take this route? 

Kind Regards,
Kelly.


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with 'Silver Trowel'?
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly
I was interested in your thread that you posted earlier this year. Unfortautely no-one responded to you, but I was very interested in whether you actually went with Silver Trowel for the formal qualification.
My husband is a qualified plasterer and wants to get his qualification recognised and we wondered if you took this route and how you are getting on with the process?

Many thanks for any info


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

taz2008 said:


> Hi Kelly
> I was interested in your thread that you posted earlier this year. Unfortautely no-one responded to you, but I was very interested in whether you actually went with Silver Trowel for the formal qualification.
> My husband is a qualified plasterer and wants to get his qualification recognised and we wondered if you took this route and how you are getting on with the process?
> 
> Many thanks for any info


Hi,

If you enable private messaging, I shall send you a message

Kelly


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Kelly

New to this site, think I have enabled you to email me direct. Let me know if there is a problem with this!

Thanks

Taz


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

People can only do private messaging after a certain number of posts. 
Unfortunately as the site as become more popular it's get hit with more and more spam so private messages and visitor messages had to be restricted - so it's not simply a matter of enabling something any more. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> People can only do private messaging after a certain number of posts.
> Unfortunately as the site as become more popular it's get hit with more and more spam so private messages and visitor messages had to be restricted - so it's not simply a matter of enabling something any more.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Hi Karen
Thanks for letting me know - was not sure what i was doing wrong!

How many posts do i need before i can PM.

Thanks
Taz


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

taz2008 said:


> Hi Karen
> Thanks for letting me know - was not sure what i was doing wrong!
> 
> How many posts do i need before i can PM.
> ...


One more than you have right now


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> One more than you have right now


Thanks Karen, I must be there now hey!


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you enable private messaging, I shall send you a message
> 
> Kelly


Hi Kelly, I think you should be able to PM me now!

Very interested to hear what you have to say. We now have a company (not the same one) who is coming over on Wednesday to assess my husband. 

Looking forward to hearing from you. 

Taz


----------



## Metaler (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi
I am going to be taking this course next year hopefuly Ocober 2009. I have spoken to Lisa, A representative of Silvertrowel via email and in person at the australian expo in leeds she made it sound so easy to get on the course, find work while training and would also help with finding somewhere for my family and I to live. Can anyone tell me if they have had problems or heard anything different about this course, or are actualy doing this course now and loving or regreting it?

Thanks


----------



## Kevin Quinn (Sep 15, 2008)

Metaler said:


> Hi
> I am going to be taking this course next year hopefuly Ocober 2009. I have spoken to Lisa, A representative of Silvertrowel via email and in person at the australian expo in leeds she made it sound so easy to get on the course, find work while training and would also help with finding somewhere for my family and I to live. Can anyone tell me if they have had problems or heard anything different about this course, or are actualy doing this course now and loving or regreting it?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Metaler,

i'm looking into doing the Bricklaying course next year and was wondering the same things you were - did anyone get back to you?

Kev


----------



## sjh6761 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi All ,
Does anyone have any Info on the Silver Trowel courses in Perth,Would love to hear the 'TRUTH' from someone who has been on the Course before laying out any money 
our wasting any more time considering it. Many Thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here's the website (but I'm sure you must already have it)... Silver Trowel Trade Training ? Excellence in Training and Education

It details courses etc but I can't find any dates.

Check out post no.14 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/11682-cost-apply-skills-assessment-2.html

Dolly


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

sjh6761 said:


> Hi All ,
> Does anyone have any Info on the Silver Trowel courses in Perth,Would love to hear the 'TRUTH' from someone who has been on the Course before laying out any money
> our wasting any more time considering it. Many Thanks


What trade do you have? they do have agents in the UK who will come and assess you in the UK, and training centers which saves you going to Perth. I think it may depend on your trade and how long you have been working in that area! 

My hubby is a plasterer and we live in France, the company we went with came over here for us and assessed his work and gave him a test and now he has the qualification needed, and since passed the TRA - so it does work!

Let me know if you want their details.


----------



## markandgerry (Mar 11, 2009)

*company name*

Hello there, my husband is also a plasterer and we live in The Netherlands so i would be really interested to hear what company you used so i can contact them as we are in the same situation as others on here, 25 years experiance but no qualifications.
many thanks, this will help us on our way.


----------



## ukguyinoz (Apr 17, 2009)

*Problems With Silver Trowel*



Metaler said:


> Hi
> I am going to be taking this course next year hopefuly Ocober 2009. I have spoken to Lisa, A representative of Silvertrowel via email and in person at the australian expo in leeds she made it sound so easy to get on the course, find work while training and would also help with finding somewhere for my family and I to live. Can anyone tell me if they have had problems or heard anything different about this course, or are actualy doing this course now and loving or regreting it?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Metalar,

I am living in Perth after coming over on a student Visa i know this is a late reply and I just hope you get this before you and your family make the move.

I have experienced problems with ST as have a lot of my friends on this course.
If you want to know more and im not to late plz message me back

All the best

ukguyinoz


----------



## ukguyinoz (Apr 17, 2009)

*Problems with ST*



sjh6761 said:


> Hi All ,
> Does anyone have any Info on the Silver Trowel courses in Perth,Would love to hear the 'TRUTH' from someone who has been on the Course before laying out any money
> our wasting any more time considering it. Many Thanks


Hello sjh

I have been on the course for almost a year and have had alot of problems with ST if you need to know more and its not to late i would be happy to answer all questions

All the best 

ukguyinoz


----------



## markandgerry (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello Taz2008.
Thanks for getting back to me, being new to this forum i'm still trying to find my way around it so only juts found your messages. I'm getting the hang of it slowly, sorry about that!
ST are quite hard to get hold of and take a while to answer the e-mails even after being emailed again and again, so now checking out ACTs , so are you saying they came to assess your plastering in France? If so is that why it was more expensive?


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

markandgerry said:


> Hello Taz2008.
> Thanks for getting back to me, being new to this forum i'm still trying to find my way around it so only juts found your messages. I'm getting the hang of it slowly, sorry about that!
> ST are quite hard to get hold of and take a while to answer the e-mails even after being emailed again and again, so now checking out ACTs , so are you saying they came to assess your plastering in France? If so is that why it was more expensive?


We enquired about the two and found that we were drawn to ACTS more than the other one. I think they both charge the same price for the qualification. They did not charge us any extra to come to France either. We are Northern France, so its probably just the same as them travelling to someone in Ireland! 

I think I gave you the contact details before, name and telephone number. Give them a call they are a very nice bunch of lads, and it was all very relaxed. They are very busy though, and at times hard to get hold of, but it all worked out fine.

I will have to check my paperwork to see how much we paid as I cant remember off hand. However, this was the way for my hubby to pass the TRA as he did not have enough college hours to pass without it! So we know it deffinately works!

Keep me informed on how you get on and let me know if you need any other information.

Tasha


----------



## markandgerry (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Tasha. Thanks for the quick reply. It would be super if they would come to Holland, saves loss of wages and travelling back to UK and of course all my Fiance's plastering work for them to see is here. Thanks again for your help and yes i'll let you know how we get on

Gerry


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

markandgerry said:


> Hi Tasha. Thanks for the quick reply. It would be super if they would come to Holland, saves loss of wages and travelling back to UK and of course all my Fiance's plastering work for them to see is here. Thanks again for your help and yes i'll let you know how we get on
> 
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

If they do cheap flights to Holland then I cant see it being a problem! They flew to us and hired a car when they got here. 

When you speak to them let them know about the cheapest route they can take to get to you, as this may help! 

I cant send a private message to you yet as you have not posted enough on this site, but if you let me have you email address on my profile page I will send you the phone number and contact name I have.

Tasha


----------



## ukguyinoz (Apr 17, 2009)

If anyone needs to know about ST and the problems me and a bunch of other lads have had with this collage then I would be glad to answer any of your questions and provide you with evidence to support it. MANY THANKS ukguy


----------



## shrek99999 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Ukguy,

I am currently lookin at doing a course wilth silver trowel as a way of getting my pr and have just stumbled accross your thread.

Please could you give me an overview of your experience.

Many Thanks 

Andy



ukguyinoz said:


> Hello sjh
> 
> I have been on the course for almost a year and have had alot of problems with ST if you need to know more and its not to late i would be happy to answer all questions
> 
> ...


----------



## ukguyinoz (Apr 17, 2009)

*ST*



shrek99999 said:


> Hi Ukguy,
> 
> I am currently lookin at doing a course wilth silver trowel as a way of getting my pr and have just stumbled accross your thread.
> 
> ...


Hello Andy

In response to your email please could you send me your email address and I will send you the documents with an outline of this company and what has happened to myself and other students on the course.

Regards Andi


----------



## shrek99999 (Oct 4, 2009)

ukguyinoz said:


> Hello Andy
> 
> In response to your email please could you send me your email address and I will send you the documents with an outline of this company and what has happened to myself and other students on the course.
> 
> Regards Andi



Hi Andi,

Its [email address removed by moderator], I have had to write it weirdly as this forum won't post a url or let me pm until I have 4 posts .

Thanks

Andy


----------



## riyan ria (May 27, 2011)

*Silver trowel*

HI there

My husband is gong to enrol with Silver Trowell, taking the bricklaying course. Anyone has any bad experience recently? Dont want to get our fingers burnt. Pls help. my email is *[personal email removed by moderator - people can reply to this post]*


----------



## nazamri (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi UKguyinoz

I am considering enrolling myself in the bricklaying course in ST. Quite shocked when i encountered your post. Im now wondering whether this will be a good move for me to make. Do reply me a.s.a.p regarding your bad experiances in ST. Thanks alot.


----------



## Izhanshane (Apr 11, 2013)

ukguyinoz said:


> If anyone needs to know about ST and the problems me and a bunch of other lads have had with this collage then I would be glad to answer any of your questions and provide you with evidence to support it. MANY THANKS ukguy


Hi Ukguy,
I am a Singaporean and I applied for the certificate lll solid plasterer and I just got the letter of acceptance. I am excited until I saw ur post. Please let me know of your bad experience with silver trowel so that I will be more aware of the true nature.

Thanks.
Looking forward to hear from you.


----------

